# Fully ATA compatible Compact Flash Cards?



## NYJohn413 (Mar 8, 2007)

:wave:
Are these CF cards "Fully ATA compatible"?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134901
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134577


I'm looking to replace my 4GB iPod Mini's stock hard drive with a compact flash card following these instructions and in which denotes the explicit use of only Fully ATA compatible Compact Flash Cards.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Upgrade-Your-iPod-Mini-With-Flash-Memory---No-More/

Some CF cards are advertised as such, but the ones I listed are not. I just wanna make sure I spring for one. 
This one is advertised as compatible and also has 2x the write/read speed. Is 133x too slow for mp3 playback? 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820183225


----------

